
Shh Don’t empower the harassers - jp_sc
https://medium.com/@storming/shh-dont-empower-the-harassers-251c84833eb0#.y7rb7rwfe
======
sharemywin
My dad always told me that even if you were in the right crossing the street
at the crosswalk and a car comes along and hits you your still dead. So pay
attention. Nothing worse than being in right and dead.

